# Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch



## koi-home-carsten (6. Jan. 2008)

Nach 2 mon. muste ich leider veststellen das meine Teichfolie ein leck hat
Sicherlich an einer stelle wo ich nicht sehen kann.
wo ist das loch 
Nachdem ich 2 wochenlang versuchte das loch zu finden wante ich mich an einen bekannten der eine pool-firma hat .
mannometer
wieso bin ich nicht gleich zu dir gefahren und habe da nen richtig schickes tzeil bekommen , wqas da einfach so rumlag .
nen kasten bier und prost und das teil nur noch abholen und bauen....toll 
       








neue bilder sind auch auf meine HP...

sind leider zu groß um sie hir hochzuladen


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

hallo
ich verstehe gar nix.:crazy 
was für ein teil soll das sein?
das bild kann ich auf meinem rechner nicht sehen.
bitte noch mal einstellen, danke.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## koi-home-carsten (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

die bilder sind bei mir auf meine HP

www.koi-home.de.tl


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

Hi koi-home-carsten,

ich verstehe das so...

Du hast ein Loch gehabt und einen Kasten Bier.
Dann hast du Prost gesagt und das Loch war zu.

Klasse, mache ich auch nur noch so...


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*


----------



## jochen (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

Hi,

vielleicht sollte man darüber einen Fachbeitrag schreiben... ,    

@ carsten,

hast du die Fische jetzt alle in der Innenhälterung?


----------



## koi-home-carsten (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

ja aber mehr als 2 dürfen es dann echt nicht sein...und den frauen sagen wa den wir kommen später nach hause....

hey jo hamburg ...du bist dann aber der der nichts trinkt wa..lach


----------



## kuhantilope (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

also ich kapier garnix!!!

ist es jetzt so das du beim poolbauer warst und der hatte ein becken rumstehen das du jetzt als innenhälterung nimmst
oder hat der ein gerät womit man im pool/teich löcher ausfindig machen kann???

schön wäre es auch so zu schreiben das man es auch versteht und nicht so einen wort hickhack wie du es machst den keiner kapiert
lies mal den fred wieviele nachgefragt haben aber immer noch keine richtige antwort bekommen haben


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

hallo patrick
jetzt sitzte ich auf der leitung
wer ist der fred 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Dodi (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

Moin Jürgen!

Dann will ich mal Licht ins Dunkel bringen...

Fred ist eine Abkürzung für Thread. 

Zitat von Wiki:


> Gelegentlich wird das englische Wort "thread" lautmalerisch eingedeutscht zu "Fred".


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

danke
wieder was gelernt


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

Hi,


@ Jürgen: Dodi ist mir zwar zuvorgekommen (weil die früher aufsteht) aber ich will dir das mit dem Fred mit ein paar einfachen Worten auch mal erklären. Fred ist also kein User, aber auch kein Großwildjäger mit dem kuhantilope vielleicht mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Es ist ganz einfach nur ein *Schriet*.

Schriet heißt neudeutsch *„Thread“* oder (wie mir Annett vor ein paar Tagen erklärte)  in altdeutsch *„Thema“*
Da Google leider nicht sehr ergiebig ist, will ich dies mit ein paar Sätzen mal erklären.

Das Wort „Schriet“ ist ein altgermanischer Ausdruck. Es kommt von schreien – Schrei – Schrie –Schriet. Das kam so. Wenn bei den alten Germanen jemandem z.B. ne Flasche Met geklaut  wurde, fing dieser natürlich gewaltig an zu lamentieren und machte großes Geschrei. Er schrie sozusagen nach Gerechtigkeit, weil er seinen Met wiederhaben wollte. Vielleicht konnte er sonst abends nicht einschlafen, was ich durchaus verstehen kann.
Anlässlich dieses Geschreis (wie es zuerst hieß) wurde dann ein Schriet  (auch: Gerichtsverfahren) eröffnet und der Dieb in einer sogenannten Thingstätte verurteilt und musste dem Geschädigtem den Met  wiedergeben. Daher kommt der Ausdruck *„Schriet nach Gerechtigkeit“.*

Im Mittelalter mit seinen höfischen Sitten wurde dies dann noch mehr verfeinert. Wenn so z.B. Ritter Kunibert vom Kreuzzug zurückkam und er feststellen musste, dass seine Kunigunde mit einem anderem gevö… hatte, hob auch er ein gar fürchterlich Geschrei an. So nach dem Motto: „Wer hatte Minne mit meinem Mägdelein ?? Wer hat den Nachschlüssel für den Keuschheitsgürtel ?? Der böse Bube soll seiner Rübe entledigt werden !!!“
Wie man sieht, geht es hier nicht nur um Gerechtigkeit, sondern auch um Wahrheit, Hilfe und Wissen.

Dies ist bis heute so geblieben. Ein Schriet wird aufgemacht, weil man Hilfe braucht, oder was wissen will.

Ich kann die Interpretation nicht bestätigen, die da besagt, dass Schriet = Schrei auch etwas mit Schreikrampf, Weinkrampf oder Lachkrampf zu tun hätten. Gewiss sind die Moderatoren bei manchen Schriets diesen sehr nahe. Ich denke so z.B. mal an die Schriets Algen (im Sommer) und springende Goldfische (zur Laichzeit). Aber, wie gesagt, ist nur Beispiel.

*Doch, wie wurde aus Schriet denn ein „Thread“ ??*

Auch dies ist einfach zu erklären. Die Engländer waren früher ja auch Germanen (wenn man Asterix glauben darf). Ne eigene Gerichtsbarkeit hatten die nicht, die hatten ja Löwenherz und Robin Hood. Doch nach deren Aussterben brauchten auch sie so eine Art Ordnung. Da haben die einfach den deutschen Schriet importiert. Nun kommt aber der angeborene Sprachfehler der Engländer ins Spiel. Da die kein „Sch“ aussprechen können, haben sie einfach ein „Th“  genommen und die restlichen Weckstaben verbuchselt, sodass dann  aus „Schriet“ einfach „Thread“ wurde.

*Wie kommt dann wiederum „Thread“ jetzt nach Deutschland ??*

Dies liegt im Grunde daran, dass wir den Krieg verloren haben. Doch der Reihe nach.:
Durch Wahlbetrug haben es die Engländer geschafft, in Amerika die englische Sprache einzuführen. (anstatt der deutschen Sprache). Nach dem verlorenem Krieg wurde es in Deutschland modern die eigene kulturelle Identität aufzugeben und einfach alles aus den USA zu importieren.
Aus einkaufen wurde schoppen, aus Volksliedern wurde Rock, Biet, Heffi Mettel oder Jatz Gedudel, aus Wienerwald/Kochlöffel wurde MekkDoof, aus Minne machen wurde Wann-Neit-Stänt usw. und natürlich aus Schriet dann eben Thread.

Dodis Großmutter, eine weise, liebe Frau hat immer gesagt „Ein Deutscher spricht deutsch“. Dies hat sie bis zuletzt auch praktiziert. Rücksichtslos und unbeirrbar hat sie die deutsch/amerikanische Flugsicherung  lahmgelegt wenn sie auf ihren Flügen zum Brocken und Blocksberg unterwegs war.

Ich hoffe nun, den „Fred“ allgemeinverständlich erklärt zu haben. Jürgens Schrei nach Wissen hat mich eben dazu inspiziert…. Gewiss gehört dies nicht unbedingt in diesen Schriet, aber ich helfe eben gerne da, wo es nötig ist.


----------



## kuhantilope (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

si,jo,jepp und jawohl!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

 

@Jo-Hamburg

Kannst mir jetzt noch das Wort "Posting" erklären ?  

 


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## koi-home-carsten (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

also ...um einiges dazu zu sagen...also wenn oben steht ( NEUE INNENHÄLERUNG) dann gehe ich auch davon aus das es ne alte innenhälterung gibt....

Und was soll ich den mit nen gerät das dass loch findet ....gibts den sowas...nur mal als frage....

dann würde es sich ja nun auch erübrigen keine Neue Innenhälterung zu bauen,oder.


jo jo....also wenn man schon mit fachbegriffen rum albert dann sollte man och gleich ne erklärung abgeben...ist ja nunmal nicht gleich jeder Dr......


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

hallo jo
danke für deine info (ich muß aber sagen so genau wollte ich es auch nicht wieder wissen   )
aber danke für deine mühe  
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

Hi,

@ utzoff: Hi Uwe,
„Posting“ kommt nicht etwa auch aus dem amerikanischem (wie auch vermutlich Wikipedia behaupten wird), so nach dem Motto Post = Nachricht. Nein, die Wahrheit ist viel banaler.

Bei den deutschen Anfängen des Internet gab es auch viele offene Fragen. Die Telecom, die ja damals noch Post hieß, hatte ja eigentlich nur die Abzocke im Sinn und nicht die Beantwortung der Fragen oder gar Hilfestellung für die Nutzer. Da kam ein Angestellter der Post, Huber aus Regensburg, auf die glorreiche Idee diese offenen Fragen gleich im Internet zu beantworten.  Es wurde eine FAQ-Seite eingerichtet, aus der später das erste Forum wurde. 

Jener Huber unterschrieb die Beiträge immer mit seinem Titel „Post Ing. Huber“, welches heute soviel wie „Telekom-Ingenieur Huber“ heissen würde.  Später liess man dann den Namen weg und es wurde nur noch „Posting“ hingeschrieben, welches bis heute so geblieben ist.

Wir wollen in diesem Schriet jedoch nicht nur offene Fragen zum Internet beantworten, sondern beim eigentlichen Thema bleiben.


@ koi-home-carsten: Also Carsten zuerst entschuldige bitte, dass ich die offenen Fragen vorrangig beantwortet habe. War nicht böse gemeint. Wegen deiner Innenhälterung habe ich mir jetzt mal die HP angesehen. Nach deinem gestrigem Beitrag weiß ich, dass du deine selbst gebaute Anlage meinst, nachdem die Folie deiner alten Innenhälterung ein Loch hatte.
Sieht ja jetzt doch ganz vernünftig und stabiler aus und ist auch ganz prima wärmegedämmt, sodass du wohl keine Probleme mit der Überwinterung der Kois bekommst. 
Übrigens in Kloster Lehnin war ich vor Jahren mal im Sommer. Habe beim Markgraf ein schönes Steak gegessen und mir das Kloster angesehen. Ist echt schön bei euch.

Darf ich jetzt wieder ein Bier trinken..??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Innenhälterung wegen loch*

Weltklasse, darfst sogar 2 Bier süppeln  


Uwe


----------

